# Fair or Foul? How to Use a Barometer to Forecast the Weather



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Finding out the weather forecast these days is as easy as turning on the TV or checking your phone. That wasn't always the case, though. In the hundreds of years before television and even radio, people used more rudimentary devices to predict what the skies would bring in the coming days.

One of those tools was the barometer. Once common in aircraft, ships, and ordinary households across the world, it predicts approaching weather by measuring changes in air pressure. While technological advancements have replaced the humble barometer in meteorological circles, they're still fun to have at home and know how to read.

Fair or Foul? How to Use a Barometer to Forecast the Weather | The Art of Manliness


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

We used one for years, and in fact I was just trawling eBay for another.

NEW Wooden Weather Station Metal Barometer Thermometer Hygrometer 331 | eBay

You tap it, if the needle goes anti-clockwise the pressure is dropping so maybe a cool change, if it goes clockwise expect the opposite. No damn batteries either, as far as practical that's a requirement for stuff I buy these days.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My dog works good and is about 95% accurate. If he's out running around chasing things, enjoying life, etc means good weather. He's hiding in his favorite corner and won't come out, it's going to be stormy weather. 

My knee's and hands will let me know also.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We made a simple one with a mason jar and an old glass coke bottle. Fill it with water and a few drops of food coloring. The water will go up and down in the coke bottle when the pressure changes.

If you want something even simpler than that get yourself a weather rock.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I had a weather stick for years. It is more accurate than the weather man.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_stick
A weather stick is a traditional means of weather prediction used by some Native Americans. It consists of a balsam fir or birch rod mounted outdoors which twists upwards in low humidity and downwards in high-humidity environments.[1] These sticks were first used by the Native Americans of the American northeast and the Canadian east and southeast, who noted the behavior of dry branches prior to the arrival of weather changes. The weather stick is a rare example of a weather prediction tool which predates the mercury barometer


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got a few barometers. 

I like the idea with the mason jar and the coke bottle to fashion one cheap. If you have a nearby weather station you could even calibrate it. A bit of mineral oil on the water will keep it from evaporating.

Johnny Carson did a week long experiment years ago. He used a barometer, looked at the clouds and prevailing winds, and other old methods. He then made forecasts that he compared with the TV news weather man: Johnny was more accurate!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know you could actually tell us how to use/read a barometer instead of telling how great it is then posting a link!!!!!!!!!!!!!

low pressure= it is most likely going to rain/ be cloudy and or windy
high pressure = fair weather.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> My dog works good and is about 95% accurate. If he's out running around chasing things, enjoying life, etc means good weather. He's hiding in his favorite corner and won't come out, it's going to be stormy weather.
> 
> My knee's and hands will let me know also.


that's cool -your dog!!!!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a barometer on my watch. Thanks. I need to learn what numbers constitute high and low. I usually read the clouds. The leaves turning up, and the smell before it rains.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Have not bought a weather station yet. I go look at the water in the commode. We have a indoor one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> you know you could actually tell us how to use/read a barometer instead of telling how great it is then posting a link!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> low pressure= it is most likely going to rain/ be cloudy and or windy
> high pressure = fair weather.


If it is low or high it is stormy or fair. What is more important is falling (storms coming) or rising (weather becoming fair).

Someone should follow this up on reading clouds......


----------

